# Searching for bottles near an 1920s era farm



## PlaneDiggerCam (Nov 9, 2019)

A friend of mine gave me permission to search his grandmother's property tommorrow! His house isn't very old (1970s) but the woods behind the property is part of a farm that operated in the 1920s! I looked on google maps and you can even see an old truck in the woods! Can't wait to see what this new permission will bring! I will keep you posted.

Here is a picture of the truck (in top right corner):


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 9, 2019)

Let me know if you find the Farmers surface dump, usually at the tree line in back. Let me know if you find any old rusty beer cans. I collect those. Good Luck. LEON.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Nov 10, 2019)

hemihampton said:


> Let me know if you find the Farmers surface dump, usually at the tree line in back. Let me know if you find any old rusty beer cans. I collect those. Good Luck. LEON.



I found the dump! There were many cone tops, but all were not worth saving. I will keep my eye out for you. I also will post my finds when I get them cleaned.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 10, 2019)

I can save the ones not worth saving. example below. LEON.


----------



## Daidebug (Nov 13, 2019)

Wow


----------



## slugplate (Dec 4, 2019)

Farm dumps have become my favorite places to explore and dig. This year I have come across three and have found everything from bicycle type spoked car wheels to 1840s pontils. One thing I have come to accept is that farmers didn't have the kind of money to buy the more expensive medicines, etc., and most bottles tend to be more common than scarce. Much to my surprise, I have yet to uncover a poison bottle, a straight sided Pepsi or Coke, or an embossed flask. Anyway, the search continues.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Dec 5, 2019)

slugplate said:


> Farm dumps have become my favorite places to explore and dig. This year I have come across three and have found everything from bicycle type spoked car wheels to 1840s pontils. One thing I have come to accept is that farmers didn't have the kind of money to buy the more expensive medicines, etc., and most bottles tend to be more common than scarce. Much to my surprise, I have yet to uncover a poison bottle, a straight sided Pepsi or Coke, or an embossed flask. Anyway, the search continues.



Agreed! I love farm dumps becuase they are usually only surface dumps and usually produce good bottles and relics! Sometimes you will get lucky with nicer stuff though, I did find a broken Warner's Safe Nervine in one recently.


----------



## slugplate (Dec 5, 2019)

It's always exciting finding relics and historical bottles. My 1927 and 1931 NJ license plates are my most recent finds and I love them.


----------



## slugplate (Dec 5, 2019)

Found an plain early headlight lens at a farmers dump. It's intact but has some chips along the the perimeter... go figure. The cars of those days took a serious beating. Also, found s couple wire spoked auto wheels and enamel ware (roached). Not unusual, I found a few embossed horse liniment/medicine bottles as well. Picking through that stuff is always a thrill. One thing though, at the dump I most recently found, they loved their wine, LOL. Nothing unusual, but a lot of broken blobs and meds.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Dec 5, 2019)

slugplate said:


> Found an plain early headlight lens at a farmers dump. It's intact but has some chips along the the perimeter... go figure. The cars of those days took a serious beating. Also, found s couple wire spoked auto wheels and enamel ware (roached). Not unusual, I found a few embossed horse liniment/medicine bottles as well. Picking through that stuff is always a thrill. One thing though, at the dump I most recently found, they loved their wine, LOL. Nothing unusual, but a lot of broken blobs and meds.



I dug a farm dump once that was mostly just layers of whiskey flasks. The farmer dumping there definitely had drinking issues, lol


----------



## yacorie (Dec 5, 2019)

slugplate said:


> Found an plain early headlight lens at a farmers dump. It's intact but has some chips along the the perimeter... go figure. The cars of those days took a serious beating. Also, found s couple wire spoked auto wheels and enamel ware (roached). Not unusual, I found a few embossed horse liniment/medicine bottles as well. Picking through that stuff is always a thrill. One thing though, at the dump I most recently found, they loved their wine, LOL. Nothing unusual, but a lot of broken blobs and meds.



id be digging that one hard to get the blobs and meds


----------



## slugplate (Dec 5, 2019)

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> I dug a farm dump once that was mostly just layers of whiskey flasks. The farmer dumping there definitely had drinking issues, lol



LOL. Have yet to see a farmers dump without alcohol containers. Must be some sort of correlation.


----------



## slugplate (Dec 5, 2019)

Still working the site. I'm sure I'll find a blob or a med. Just got to keep poking away. Farm dumps are very tricky, they didn't usually dump everything in one area and you have to keep working the surrounding areas. Currently, I've been following old cart paths looking for clues.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Dec 5, 2019)

slugplate said:


> Still working the site. I'm sure I'll find a blob or a med. Just got to keep poking away. Farm dumps are very tricky, they didn't usually dump everything in one area and you have to keep working the surrounding areas. Currently, I've been following old cart paths looking for clues.



Yeah digging is sometimes a pain! I once had to dig through a pile of chickenwire, cable and cast iron stove pieces ugh! My work was paid off though when that spot produced a rare local milk! It pays to persist.

If you want some tips, I have had luck finding farm dumps by following old rock wall or fence lines from the back of the farmhouse or barn. Also check the lowest areas toward the back of the farm. Most of the time if there was a low area or wetland behind the farm house or barn there was a dump pretty close by. Be sure to also check out HistoricAerials.com it may have some 1930s aerials from your area that can show old cart roads, fields, tree lines, etc. and can aid your search for spots.


----------



## slugplate (Dec 6, 2019)

PlaneDiggerCam, do you live near Greenwich? I used to travel up there when I worked for a produce company.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Dec 6, 2019)

slugplate said:


> PlaneDiggerCam, do you live near Greenwich? I used to travel up there when I worked for a produce company.



No, I live more east towards the R.I. side


----------



## slugplate (Dec 7, 2019)

Cool... nice bottles in RI.


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 12, 2019)

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> I found the dump! There were many cone tops, but all were not worth saving. I will keep my eye out for you. I also will post my finds when I get them cleaned.




SO, What if I said I'd pay $100 for each cone top you find if they are Rare ones. would this persuade you to pick them up? Let me know? THANKS, LEON.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Dec 13, 2019)

hemihampton said:


> SO, What if I said I'd pay $100 for each cone top you find if they are Rare ones. would this persuade you to pick them up? Let me know? THANKS, LEON.


I was planning to take some tops when I eventually go back. I will definitely let you know then. The problem I was having while I was digging was I was ripping them apart unknowingly because I was didn't know it was a cone too until it was too late. I am going to have to be more careful.


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 14, 2019)

OK, Let me know what you find. THANKS, LEON.


----------

